

After Last Couple of Weeks, It's Clear There Is Big Opportunity In The API Space - chesh
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2013/04/25/after-last-couple-of-weeks,-its-clear-there-is-big-opportunity-in-api-the-space/

======
chesh
You really should bear in mind the author's disclosure at the bottom of the
article ;)

Disclosure: I work for 3scale.

